# Myer's Briggs and D&D type alignment



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

So I am trying to see if there is any correlation between Myer's Briggs type and Dungeons and Dragons type alignment system. Your help would be appreciated if you have the time to take these two tests:

http://www.pa.msu.edu/~aaronson/alitest/aintro.html This is the Alignment test. These questions are written in such a way that they aren't in like a fantasy setting. Every person has an alignment. This is three pages long.

http://similarminds.com/jung.html If you don't already know your Myer's Briggs Personality Type, you can find it close enough here.

When you are done, post your Myers Briggs type and what alignment you got (Lawful Good, Chaotic Evil, etc.) Percentages are not needed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I always get infp when I've taken myers briggs tests. I'm not sure it's really me though.. I think I might have gotten isfp once too, but nearly always infp. Anyway I'll take the tests again. Seems like fun.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OK so I got INTP this time. Lol wut, this test really doesn't seem to work for me. Thinking and feeling were 50/50 exactly though which is odd.

I got neutral good for the alignment (which does make more sense.)


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I always get the glorious INTP, and true neutral for alignment



> Examples of charactersand people who fit into the same alignment as you include Linus Torvalds,


:yay



Persephone The Dread said:


> OK so I got INTP this time. Lol wut, this test really doesn't seem to work for me. Thinking and feeling were 50/50 exactly though which is odd.
> 
> I got neutral good for the alignment (which does make more sense.)


Online tests are unreliable so take multiple tests from different sites and pick the one you get the most.

I thought a few of the questions for the alignment were too subjective for example



> 7. You get lost driving home from a party on a Saturday night. You...
> 
> Growl unhappily and get out your map.
> Panic! You had your route MapQuested and now you have no idea where you are!
> ...


When the hell would I even consider going to a party?

Or



> 8. Your country has come under attack by a foreign power. Unfortunately, the fight does not go well, and defeat seems likely.
> 
> Do nothing. There's no sense in throwing your life away for a lost cause.
> Volunteer as a medic, healing those injured in the fighting.
> ...


There was no flee to canada option.



> Talk about stock options and particle physics in a low, monotonous tone.


I found this hilarious.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok I'm just going to make a place marker here because I'm heading home and don't have internet there. This will allow me to see all responses that follow after I post this so I don't accidentally post anything twice.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

As long as I'm still rolling 20's idgaf


----------



## L Etranger (Sep 11, 2013)

INTJ 5w4, True Neutral. I have done this test before and I tend to wander between that and Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> I always get the glorious INTP, and true neutral for alignment
> 
> :yay
> 
> ...


I got INFP the one time I did it in real life as part of a uni lecture, and generally get INFP. I'm not sure it quite fits all the time though, so I think whatever type I am I'm probably border. I'd say introverted more than extroverted but even that is probably close.

I picked the map quest one as I would panic lol, but I have no idea what map quest is, and don't drive. It's also very rare/unlikely for me to get lost as I tend to plan these things to a T.

There were a couple of other questions that didn't quite work for me either, but I did what I could.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Isn't Briggs & Stratton a lawn mower company or something?


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

ISTJ Lawful Good


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

*INTJ* & *Neutral Good*

"You do the best good that a person could be expected to do. You are devoted to helping others. You are willing to work with authority figures, but you do not feel any particular allegiance to them.
You are the stereotypical "Benefactor." You believe in doing good without any particular bias for or against order.
Examples of charactersand people who fit into the same alignment as you include Mother Theresa, Ghandi, Gandalf, Indiana Jones, O-Bi-Wan Kenobi, Luke Skywalker, Harry Potter, Frodo Baggins, and the Dalai Lama."


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

INTP & Neutral Good

_You are 52.8% Good. 
You are 7.7% Lawful._


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

INTP & Neutral Good

_You are 52.8% Good. 
You are 7.7% Lawful._


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Neutral Good and ISFJ for me


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Type tests are bullsh**. I got an array of outcomes, they are worth sh**.
By having studied the functions amateur style, I concluded I'm an ISFJ. 

And my DnD is Neutral Good eventhough the test itself said I was Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

All responses to date have been recorded.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm INTJ and Neutral Good. Both describe me pretty well, and it looks like somebody else got that too. Of course two points only makes a line, but it is interesting. I'd be interested to see the results of this if you get enough data.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

INFP - Lawful Good

You are 41.7% Good. 
You are 33.3% Lawful.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

INFJ on the Briggs. and I've basically always played Chaotic Evil in D&D (and I've played a great deal of D&D back in the day......) so i didn't find it necessary to take the alignment quiz. I might for the hell of it take it, later on and edit my post but i'm crunched for time atm.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

INFP & Lawfully Good


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I honestly didn't know Briggs & Stratton were still in business.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hm. Weird; typically I get INTP across various online assessments, but here I got INTJ. I suppose not too different, though, except that this time it tallies that my "judging" preference is more prevalent than my objective "perceiving" preference.

Introverted (I) 77.14% Extroverted (E) 22.86%
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
Thinking (T) 72.22% Feeling (F) 27.78%
Judging (J) 63.33% Perceiving (P) 36.67%

*INTJ* - "Mastermind". 
Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.

*Neutral Good*
You are 50% Good. 
You are 17.9% Lawful.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

INFJ

You are 27.8% Good. 
You are 10.3% Lawful. 
Alignment: True Neutral


----------



## EverythingWBA (Jan 27, 2014)

ISTJ

You are 41.7% Good. 
You are 10.3% Lawful. 
Neutral Good


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

INTJ, Neutral Good.

77.8% Good. 
17.9% Lawful.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

INFJ & Neutral Good

You are 50% Good. 
You are 5.1% Lawful. 

Pretty accurate. I'm not mad.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

ISTJ & Neutral Good :3

52.8% Good / 25.6% Lawful


----------



## nonotever (May 9, 2014)

INTP and neutral good. I feel like almost everybody is neutral good by that test. And most people are close to INTP. 

Is it confirmation bias when taking those tests? I have regularly gotten INTP but the alignment surprised me.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

INFP and True Neutral

You are 22.2% Good.
You are 0% Lawful.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

ESFP.

Chaotic Neutral

19.4% Good. 
30.8% Chaotic. 

"Examples of characters and people who fit into the same alignment as you include Dr. Frankenstein, Dr. Moreau, Tarzan, and Tyler Durden." Sweet.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

nonotever said:


> INTP and neutral good. I feel like almost everybody is neutral good by that test. And most people are close to INTP.
> 
> Is it confirmation bias when taking those tests? I have regularly gotten INTP but the alignment surprised me.


I think it's because most people with social anxiety are some form of introverted intuitive. Not all, but most seem to be.

I am also doing this on other places with people who really don't have social anxiety.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

INTP and Chaotic Neutral


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I got true neutral and ISTP. They are wrong on the T one I think as I'm a pretty emotional person.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

ISTJ
True Neutral (0% Good. 15.4% Lawful. Whatever that means)


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

INFP
Chaotic Good


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I honestly didn't know Briggs & Stratton were still in business.


 Do you guys think lawnmower engines need any kind of alignment?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> INFP
> *Chaotic Good*


Says the pizza and $5 tip thief.


----------



## Ziggoratt (Aug 10, 2014)

Interestingly enough, I have gotten 50/50 on Extrovert and Introvert, leaving me perfectly split between ENFJ and INFJ - and both rather perfectly describe my personality to a tee (I've just sort of accepted that I'm a strange fusion of the two XD). I'm also, apparently, a Neutral Good, according to your test:

"You are 77.8% Good. 
You are 12.8% Lawful."

If it helps at all, here are the full results from my MBTI test:

"Extroversion :: 5 (50%)
Introversion :: 5 (50%)

Sensing :: 4 (20%)
iNtuitive:: 16 (80%)

Thinking :: 7 (35%)
Feeling :: 13 (65%)

Judging :: 14 (70%)
Perceiving :: 6 (30%)

Final Result: ENFJ / INFJ"


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Lawful Good




Odd because I usually enjoy roleplaying as chaotic neutral in games. Cause I've never stolen anything in real life yet the idea of playing as a Thief, Rogue, or Assassin was always more appealing. Ha haa! Nat 20!

Haven't tabletop gamed in a year it feels, last game I played was Deadlands and my bro was the GM.


----------



## Somemetalhead (Aug 1, 2014)

Itroverted (I) 93% Extroverted (E) 7%
Intuitive (N) 79% Sensing (S) 21%
Feeling (F) 81% Thinking (T) 19%
Perceiving (P) 105% Judging (J) -5%

Neutral Good


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

ISFJ - Neutral Good

You are 38.9% Good. 
You are 10.3% Lawful.

Introverted (*I*) 77% Extroverted (E) 23%
Sensing (*S*) 86% Intuitive (N) 14%
Feeling (*F*) 69% Thinking (T) 31%
Judging (*J*) 63% Perceiving (P) 37%

*ISFJ* - "Conservator". Desires to be of service and to minister to individual needs - very loyal. 13.8% of total population


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

You are 19.4% Good. 
You are 12.8% Chaotic. 
*Alignment: True Neutral*

INTP


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

You are 38.9% Good. 
You are 20.5% Lawful. 
*Alignment: Neutral Good

*ISTP


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

INTJ

Neutral Good
47.2% Good
2.6% Lawful


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

What a long quiz. At least my pizza will be done.

*Alignment: Neutral Good*
You are 52.8% Good. 
You are 17.9% Lawful.

*ISTJ*
Introverted (I) 67% Extroverted (E) 33%
Sensing (S) 66% Intuitive (N) 34%
Thinking (T) 73% Feeling (F) 27%
Judging (J) 57% Perceiving (P) 43%


----------



## DeclareMarie (Aug 11, 2014)

I am true neutral and ISTJ.


----------



## overthelake (Jun 22, 2014)

Revenwyn said:


> ...............
> When you are done, post your Myers Briggs type and what alignment you got (Lawful Good, Chaotic Evil, etc.) Percentages are not needed.


Myers Brigs: INTP.

Lawful Good:
You are 47.2% Good. 
You are 43.6% Lawful.

I felt like I'd be closer to neutral. My choices weren't always GOOD.

I also think many of the questions are hard to answer, since I don't think I can properly judge them. Like in a time of war, what would I do? I chose medic because I just don't know. And what about the cat? When I was younger I wouldn't have hesitated, but now? I chose to call the fire department. Idk, I'm not as friendly and unassuming as I was in the past. There're more hidden landmines. I'm more afraid than I used to be. I guess I'm just borderline coward. Pitiful state, but I don't know how to change. Evenso, it might be that I'd try to get the cat anyway. Maybe if china and russia and terrorist nukes attacked the US, I'd become a soldier even if it was a lost cause? How can I really know?


----------



## overthelake (Jun 22, 2014)

Malek said:


> Lawful Good
> 
> Odd because I usually enjoy roleplaying as chaotic neutral in games. Cause I've never stolen anything in real life yet the idea of playing as a Thief, Rogue, or Assassin was always more appealing. Ha haa! Nat 20!
> 
> Haven't tabletop gamed in a year it feels, last game I played was Deadlands and my bro was the GM.


I tend to play as neutral characters, but I definitely play more good characters than bad characters. Like yourself, I like Rogues and Assassins just because I like the idea of being secretive and independent. But evenso, it's veyr hard for me in any game to overtly harm anybody without feeling guilty, so I rarely do it. I also examine myself too much. Over the years, I've wondered if maybe my penchant for playing good or neutral characters was actually just a cover for a very evil person inside.

(and yet I've hurt a lot of people over the years by not saying things or not paying attention to them. I don't know how toi chagne that since I suck at understand people and reaching out to them.)

I don't like evil characters. I've tried to play them, but I just can't enjoy it. I think it's because, like I said, I examine myself too much. I'll treat the game like it's almost real and so try to act respectable. I do think it's kind of neurotic to do that since games are just games - they're not real!

In real life it's not so much good or bad, it's laziness and being unmotivated. Not sure what it's, but I am a dropout loser bumb. Maybe I'm bad deep dwon and that's why I'm unmotivated. It's a conspiracy theory to think, but what if my whole life is a lie and what I really really want to be is pure evil? of course, maybe the truth isn't that I'm evil, but that I'm a good person who's not done enough good.

I know this post goes on and on and on. But one more thing I want to mention. I've noticed this in games. It's a sort of strange dynamic. I've observed that while my political beliefs in RL are liberal socialist democrat, my political beliefs in games is much more capitalist and conservative by comparison. Maybe it's because in games I feel much more empowered and thus want to protect that freedom to be empowered. In RL I feel weak and vulnerable and my understand of the environment and wolrdwide problems make the world feel similarly vulnerable and weak. Maybe when people feel weak or feel like hte world is weak they lean towards socialist democrat ideals, as opposed to capitalist freedoms? If this is true, one method to make everybody socialist democrat supporting is to make them feel weak or vulnerable? If you want to be a tyrranical leader, you do not want them to be empowered because they'll want to preserve it. If people are empowered then your power is a leader is reduced and shifted over to them.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

INTJ

*You are 36.1% Good. 
You are 28.2% Lawful. 
Alignment: Neutral Good*

_You do the best good that a person could be expected to do. You are devoted to helping others. You are willing to work with authority figures, but you do not feel any particular allegiance to them.
You are the stereotypical "Benefactor." You believe in doing good without any particular bias for or against order.
Examples of charactersand people who fit into the same alignment as you include Mother Theresa, Ghandi, Gandalf, Indiana Jones, O-Bi-Wan Kenobi, Luke Skywalker, Harry Potter, Frodo Baggins, and the Dalai Lama._


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

INTP (unfortunately)

*True Neutral*


----------

